# January 2009 MI Meeting



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The next MI Dendrobatid Group meeting will be Saturday, January 31st from 12-4pm.
It will be at Jim Hitchcock's store, 'Rainforest Station': Rainforest Station & Forest Frogs LLC

5248 28th Street southeast
Grand Rapids, MI

Look forward to seeing you there! RSVP here by posting, and post things you're looking for/have to sell.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be there, and I'll have leucs for sale (they'll be 3-4 months OOTW) for $35 each.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I will be there and am hope we don't get anoth snow storm.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We will try to get off work and be there for this one. WE should have tons of Terribilis grown up a little by then and some cobalts, leucs, and superblues. I have to check the travel time, but I think we should be able to make.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

sweet! finally a meeting that I dont have to find a ride to the other side of the state for.

I didn't even know this store was out there until yesterday. I bought a hydie culture from him at the west michigan reptile expo. Pretty sweet having a store with frogs and viv supplies right in my city. I cant wait to check the place out.

Anyway, unless I'm in jail or dead I will be there.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I will not be there, but I would suggest a bonus activity for those who are going to be driving across the state. One of the biggest orchid shows in michigan is that weekend, at Meijer Botanic Gardens. Everybody is welcome to attend, but I think it will close at 5pm on Saturday.

Have fun. It always snows that weekend...

Rob


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be there... was at the store yesterday and the greenhouse is a very nice addition to it!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I will be there as well. Let me know if you want me to bring anything.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be looking for a female Suriname Cobalt, and possibly some tricolors.


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

Becky and I will be there. Any plans for lunch?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I talked to Jim about possibly having lunch at one of the many restaurants within walking distance of his store. He'll get back to me, then I'll make a post and send out an email.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I shall be there! The Rainforest station rocks.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, so.........I did not realize that Grand Rapids was 5 hours away from me. Lucky for me, I can stay at all the Ohio State Parks for free and there happens to be one in Toledo, exactly half way. So, I was wondering if there was anyone sort of near Toledo that would like to carpool to the meeting. I am still not 100% sure that I am coming. But here is what I have available if I can make the trip. 

Orange Terribilis~3 months old. 
Super Blues~2 months old
Leucs~2 months old
Intermedius~4.5 months old

I am looking for a female phelsuma klemmeri and possibly a male escudo. 

Please let me know if you are interested in anything. I can take pictures if needed. Bringing frogs to people may determine if I can come for sure or not. I also have to see if my friend can make it that weekend so I dont have to drive myself. My husband has to work. PM me with any questions.


----------



## wildman (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in and looking to learn a lot!


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

My parents live in the toledo area. I could be there. What does one do at these meetings? Is it just to buy and sell like a herp show?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

The meetings are at different keepers houses or schools or in this case, store. You get a chance to meet other people in this hobby, check out their frogs and set ups, get new ideas, buy, sell and trade, save on shipping costs, and just chat. They are a lot of fun. I will find out next week if my lodging request went through for Maumee Bay. Skips, maybe you could ride with us to Grand Rapids from Toledo and we could split gas. I will let you know. If there is anything in particular that you are looking for, you can post here in this thread. Also, you can preorder from Josh and he can bring any supplies to the meeting. BTW, Josh, I need to place an order.


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

reggorf said:


> The meetings are at different keepers houses or schools or in this case, store. You get a chance to meet other people in this hobby, check out their frogs and set ups, get new ideas, buy, sell and trade, save on shipping costs, and just chat. They are a lot of fun. I will find out next week if my lodging request went through for Maumee Bay. Skips, maybe you could ride with us to Grand Rapids from Toledo and we could split gas. I will let you know. If there is anything in particular that you are looking for, you can post here in this thread. Also, you can preorder from Josh and he can bring any supplies to the meeting. BTW, Josh, I need to place an order.


maumee bay is nice, sans all the invasive phragmites. It used to have alot of cool wildlife, especially herps. The meeting sounds cool. Im a student in college without a car though. it would take some arranging to get back to toledo from cleveland. I really just want to see how other people do things. I dont get much contact with anybody else who has darts. maumee bay though is nice, sans all the invasive phragmites.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

bennytec said:


> Becky and I will be there. Any plans for lunch?


There's a great Mediterranean place next door, sushi next to that, and a bar & grill two doors down. The barkeep has promised a special, but he's usually drunk by the time I get over there to ask for specifics.

Also, one of my customers offered to bring a batch of his homebrewed beer.

I'm ordering inventory over the next week, so if there's anything in particular you're looking for, let me know. In addition to all the typical frog and reptile stuff, we are also a retailer of hydroponics and gardening suppples from BWGS.com. Because the store is small, most hydro supplies are special order, but can be in stock for the meeting.

BTW: If anyone has frogs they want to wholesale, drop me an email at [email protected].

Jim


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I might make it after all, turns out I lied about the orchid show. It is the weekend before. Good thing they sent me a reminder, or I would have done something stupid...

I can bring some adult azureus (over a year), or send them with somebody, if there is interest. I have... 7 or 8 maybe. I am looking for some terribilis, but I can't afford to buy them. Could trade, plants or frogs?

Rob


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like I'll be bringing the following to the meeting if anyone is interested:

probable 1.0 Inferalanis, adult
probable 1.0 Suriname cobalt, adult
probable 0.1 Azureus, adult
0.0.2 intermedius

If you're interested in any of the above, pm me. Looking for a female cobalt, golden bicolors, and tricolors.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I wont be able to make it this time. Ill be in Orlando.


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

not sure if I'll have to work or not, but I'm hoping to attend. I dont have anything to sell/trade, but I might be ready to buy some frogs by then. I'm looking also for some fans for ventilation on a 35g high. maybe some cool broms too.


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

My girlfriend may also be attending, she doesn't know a whole lot about frogs but she loves to watch them, and wants to pick out the next ones we get.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i should be there. becky probably too.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Adam,

Tell her I'm looking forward to a good conversation about twincs and intimators. 

Looks like we're going to have a good turnout.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to make this one. Unfortunate as I was looking forward to seeing the shop and all of you. Next one for sure.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone has a extra male standard lamasi, yep still looking.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd like to give riccia fluitans a shot if anyone has some that needs pruning. I dont need much, I have lots of patience. Just enough for it to get started would be fine.


----------



## wildman (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a large mat of riccia attempting to overtake the surface of my aquarium--I would be happy to bring some along for any takers. It may have some duckweed interspersed in it but that shouldn't be an issue in a viv (duckweed is virulent!  ).


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Id be interested in some Riccia, as well. Want to try it on some wood in my mossy frog viv.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd be interested in some Riccia too!


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

sounds like ya should just bring as much as you can spare. hehehe


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, I'm going to be looking for some pumilio and others as well. Anybody looking to wholesale some let me know! You guys have a great frog community up here, I dont know what happend to the one in C-Bus!! Its all but gone..
Also I have about 50 milk frogs if anyone is interested. 
Mac


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, the owner of the Pier Head bar & grill next door finally came over with some flyers. He's offering a froggers special: three sliders with fries and an 18 oz. beer for $9.95.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds good to me!

mmm, beer . . .


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Me, Carol, and her dog, Poncho, are in Toledo in our cabin at Maumee Bay. We will be leaving at about 8:30am. I have a ton of Terribilis, a few super blues, leucs, cobalts, and an intermedius. I also have 3 bean beetle cultures. See you all soon.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll have about 6 leuc froglets ranging from 2-4 months old for $35 each. I will also have two Michigan State University Red-Eyed Tree Frog hats for $15 each (if you're a MSU fan, it's a must have and rather rare; those funds go towards my pumilio research).


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks to Jim and Marcia for hosting the meeting. We are back in Toledo safely. The store and animals looked great. I once again forgot my camera in the car. It was great to see everyone. Keep an eye out for a meeting/show this summer in this section. It will be at Larry Snow's house in Mansfield, OH. It should be a great weekend event. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Big thanks for Jim and Marcia (especially for Jim tolerating my poking around in cages to get pictures)! Very cool store! Here are a couple of the pics I managed to get:


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Those are some cool pics JP. We definitely need to get some of those available as posters!
We'd like to thank everyone for making the long drive over to the left coast of MIchigan to see our store, and a special thanks to Naim and Zach for the presentations. It was the first meeting for a couple local customers, and they thought it was pretty cool.
Jim


----------

